# Homemade electric outboard???



## Tomeadows2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thinking about swapping a small outboard power head for an electric motor. Anybody done this? Would like to get my 1448 to 10mph.


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 2, 2014)

They're doing amasing things with electric cars. Should be able to use that technology.


----------



## ccm (Aug 2, 2014)

I saw this on YouTube, It just might give you some ideas. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EV2qq2-Lck


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 2, 2014)

pretty cool! but how expensive are those batteries?


----------



## Zum (Aug 3, 2014)

He said $1500 in the video.
Wonder how many years they would last...probably should be asking hours.?
How many amps does that motor draw?


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 3, 2014)

Maybe you could find the spec's from an auto manufacturer. Then buy the parts from a junk yard. Do they even HAVE junk yards anymore?


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 4, 2014)

That's cool. I wonder if someone's going to take that into manufacture?


----------

